# Hobbysports 2013/2014 indoor season.



## iceninja (Nov 23, 2008)

This is Todd Carpenter....current Hobby sports race track directer , I just wanted to let the racers know what's going on for this up coming season. 1st off the new decoder has been tested and all the transponders we used last season still work. Also in the past we have had a summer preseason racers meeting to go over changes in rules, classes, or new classes that racers would like to start up. The question is do we need to still have the preseason racers meeting or can we cover those issues here over conversation and time?


----------



## Mowell (Feb 22, 2011)

The only thing that I think needs to be addressed is when the official first race date is going to be.


----------



## xjyrg3u (Jun 28, 2011)

Think this will be good to get all the news out, but the main three ( You, I, and James) need to meet up sometime just to hammer out some stuff.. Let me know what works well for you or shoot me a private message.....


----------



## ssgdan (Dec 29, 2011)

Please see the other Hobby-Sports thread for 2013-2014 season information, schedule, classes and open discussion.


----------



## iceninja (Nov 23, 2008)

Due issues out of my control I have not been able to get a set schedule for the up coming season. When I can get one set I will post it here ASAP.


----------



## xjyrg3u (Jun 28, 2011)

Todd, we have a preliminary schedule already in place... Please refer to the other thread.


----------

